

Entrepreneurship is about to make a quantum leap. (Beta sign up) - francovg
http://www.discovereel.com/

======
outsidetheparty
The few brief glimpses of the actual product included in this intro video
appear to have very little to do with the "rah-rah entrepreneurship is great"
cheerleading which takes up the bulk of the time. Work on your elevator pitch,
guys; what you have here isn't selling your product. (All I'm getting here is
that it's a reasonably attractive-looking link-sharing social network of some
sort.)

Also there is disappointingly little to discover about eels.

